
JamBook: The world's thinnest, lightest notebook. Ever. - akumpf
http://blog.chaoscollective.org/post/29669283012/jambook
======
arinazari
This is pretty awesome. I'd been trying to develop a system of my own to
record the occasional thought without using an actual notebook like a
Moleskine, because I don't like having unrelated ideas in the same book. My
university library has a _tons_ of old call cards available to use by the
computers with a nice aged, tanish color to them that I love to write on. I
just take a bunch of them each quarter and stash them in a notecard container
(my less binding notebook, I guess), so I can carry a few blank cards on me on
the go with a pen if I'm in a creative mood and when I get the chance I stash
them in the back of the stack to keep things chronological.

So compared to my system, I love this and I think I'd love to try it out! I
was thinking about getting a Moleskine memo-pockets notebook to store my cards
in but that would require having to keep buying expensive Moleskines when they
fill up.

------
malandrew
The Moleskine Volant Mini (28 leaves) or Volant Pocket (40 leaves) are
equivalent to this. Most people get the Moleskine Classic one that is as thick
as a wallet (80 to 96 leaves).

The nice thing about the Volant Mini is that the pages are perforated and can
be torn out easily and cleanly.

